# Missy and her girls



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

This group of tris never got mentioned for some reason; here they are!




Missy, the mama






All four of them

Missy is about 6 mo. old, her sire was Adamant, her dam Babs; her girls are about three months old.


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

Pretty.  Im trying to get myself some mice like that.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks! Good luck in finding some tris of your own. It shouldn't be too hard; I know a lot of breeders have them now.


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

haha thanks.  its shouldnt be, but alas my state isnt very rodent heavy. lol. btw I had a shock looking at the name of this bacuase my nickname is Missy. :lol: My real names Marisa


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Aww! I love your meeces


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

moustress said:


> This group of tris never got mentioned for some reason; here they are!


Shame on you!  Gorgeous, especially in satin!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks to all of you!

My breeding in the last few years has been predominantly in my tri lines. Some of the litters have been accidental due to ambiguous sexual characteristics leading to 'she's' who turned out to be 'he's' and vice-versa. Missy was one of those 'wilya's' and ended up, along with two other young does, getting pregnant at an early age. She was about three months old when I noticed a commotion in the tank that drew my attention. It's hard to miss a small pile of pinkies, especially when you aren't expecting them. I now spend considerably more time checking under tails of young tris, and I'm happy to say there have been no more incidences of this sort in the last few months.

Missy was big enough to handle the pregnancy, thank Goddess, and delivered safely. I managed to get her out of that tank of boys in time to prevent a second unplanned litter, and and the babies turned out fine, as you can see! Hermaphroditism isn't common among mousies, but more common in the tris than in other types.


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

I find it really intruiging that you find that many hermafrodites in your lines. Are your tri-lines very inbred, due to which hermafroditism might be common in your lines taken that it's inheritable of course, or do you think there's a linkage to the splash gene?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It has only happened in my tris, and only in a couple of groups. Missy and her girls are cute, but none of them will be bred, as it's annoying and inconvenient to have unplanned litters for which to make space.

Inbreeding may have something to do with the phenomenon; tricolors are a somewhat new type, and every new type goes through inbreeding to fix the characteristics that make it unique.


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

Yesterday my boyfriend called me to say "Moustress has the nicest mice ever." You really do, they're simply beautiful!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Sun_dust (Nov 28, 2010)

Oh my gosh I love the babies! They are simply adorable!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, I guess. they're all dead along with about 200 others, in an electric heater mishap.


----------

